# AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt



## WinNuker84 (14. September 2013)

*AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

Hi Leute,

folgende Ausgangssituation.
Ich hab einen i5 3570K und einen Thermalright HR Macho in der PCGH Edition.
Die Temps (lt. Coretemp) sind im Idle bei:

Kern #0 33°C (schwankend bis +5°C)
Kern #1 34°C (schwankend bis +5°C)
Kern #2 30°C (schwankend bis +5°C)
Kern #3 29°C (schwankend bis +5°C)

Gern will ich die CPU noch auf ~4Ghz übertakten.
Jetzt denke ich über die H100i nach.

Ich hatte vorher mal die i7 2600K und die Corsair H80 und da lagen die Temps im IDLE Betrieb bei <30°C (!)

Ich verspreche mir von der H100i dass auch dann die Temps deutlich runtergehen. (Warum soll die auch schlechter sein als die kleinere H80)

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html
da solltest du eher fragen...


----------



## Tommi1 (14. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

Ich kann Dir sagen:

Bei meinem FX6100 hatte ich eine H55 und eine H100i draufsitzen.

Der Unterschied war zwischen 1 und 2 Grad. Mehr war nicht.


----------



## WinNuker84 (14. September 2013)

Tommi1 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sagen:
> 
> Bei meinem FX6100 hatte ich eine H55 und eine H100i draufsitzen.
> 
> Der Unterschied war zwischen 1 und 2 Grad. Mehr war nicht.



Das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen! Gleiches Setup bei beiden AiO's? 
Also gleiches Gehäuse, gleiche Lüfter auf dem Radiator und gleicher Airflow?


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

Was spielt die IDLE Temp denn für eine Rolle?

Ich hab im Idle schon über 40°C ja und?

Lasttemps sind doch relevant, mehr nicht.


----------



## Tommi1 (14. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

Alles gleich gewesen....


----------



## WinNuker84 (14. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*



the.hai schrieb:


> Was spielt die IDLE Temp denn für eine Rolle?
> 
> Ich hab im Idle schon über 40°C ja und?
> 
> Lasttemps sind doch relevant, mehr nicht.


 
Wenn die IDLE Temp schon niedriger ist, wird die Temp unter last auch niedriger.


----------



## Tommi1 (14. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

Stimmt nicht ganz.

Die Idle Temp kann auch höher sein, aber die Last Temp niedriger.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> War selber Besitzer einer H100 und hab dazu  folgendes zu sagen: Die Grundidee einer "wartungsfreien" All-in-One  Wasserkühlung ist erstmal nicht schlecht. Schlecht hingegen die extrem  große Serienstreuung, die große Abhängigkeit der Effizienz vom  verwendeten Gehäuse (Montageort, Luftstrom, Platzbedarf).
> 
> Ich  finde allein die große Serienstreuung schon ein K.O. -Kriterium, ich  selber hatte zwar reichlich Glück mit meinem Modell aber es gab auch  User die selbst mit dem 3. Austauschmodell eine klackernde Pumpe  bekommen haben.
> 
> ...



Ich zitier mich mal selber und rate dir bei dem Macho zu bleiben, Gründe dafür werden eigentlich oben alle genannt.
Der Macho kühlt so gut und unauffällig das auch ich mir dachte da muss ja noch viel gehen aber denkste, der Macho schaffts eben spielend kühl und leise. 
Viel Luft nach oben ist da nicht, bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke.
Falls es Fragen dazu gibt ruhig nochmal fragen, ich erklär gern weshalb ich zu der Ansicht komme.


----------



## WinNuker84 (15. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

Danke Shorty erstmal dafür.
Also die H100i ist ja eine verbesserte Version der H100, ich glaube auch dass die Schläuche (diesmal sind es ja wirklich Gummischläuche) länger sind und einen größeren Querschnitt haben.
Ich habe das 800D und würde die H100i oben an den Deckel schrauben und 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM nach außen blasende montieren. Hinten einer 14er Lüfter der kalte Luft ins gehäuse schraubt.

Wenn der Brocken von Macho da weg ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen das der Luftstrom dann besser gegeben ist. (weil mehr platz)


----------



## Uter (15. September 2013)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Corsair Hydro H100i - User sind gefragt*

Grundsätzlich:
Die internen Sensoren sind extrem ungenau. Vergiss die angezeigten Werte, wenn sie nicht extrem hoch sind. 



WinNuker84 schrieb:


> Wenn der Brocken von Macho da weg ist, könnte  ich mir vorstellen das der Luftstrom dann besser gegeben ist. (weil mehr  platz)


Der Luftstrom ist ein Hilfsmittel um die anderen Komponenten zu kühlen. Einen anderen Kühler für einen besseren Luftstrom zu kaufen ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn die anderen Komponenten zu warm werden (aber selbst dann ist es i.d.R. sinnvoll gleich einen besseren Kühler für die zu warme Komponente zu kaufen).



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html
> da solltest du eher fragen...


 Genau. 

-CLOSED-


----------

